

Beta testers required for alternative, SIMPLE & PRIVATE, social network - ninoff
http://www.ninoff.com/beta.php

======
speeq
I agree the design could be way better. Maybe use something like Bootstrap to
prototype your site for now; if you want to focus on code.

------
ninoff
Thanks for the feedback guys. This is exactly what we are looking for. Any
suggestions are gladly received

------
rorrr2
Horrible design.

